# How to move chuck roast oven to fridge?



## smokinbill1638 (Aug 11, 2019)

So here's the situation.   Just got my new wsm 14 this week and decided to do a chuck roast for the first time, good combination  had trouble with temps all day.  Got it to foil time and put in oven.   It's getting late and still going in oven,  i know i need to rest it but what is the best and safe way to go from done, rest,  fridge,  reheat?


----------



## daveomak.fs (Aug 12, 2019)

Single use aluminum pans...


----------



## smokinbill1638 (Aug 12, 2019)

From what i understand i can't take out of oven and put immediately into fridge correct?


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 12, 2019)

smokinbill1638 said:


> From what i understand i can't take out of oven and put immediately into fridge correct?



Well, you can, but it will probably crack the glass shelves and warm all the contents in the fridge. A better idea is put it on the counter, covered, for an hour or two until a lot of the heat dissipates, then put it in the fridge. If you have glass shelves, use a hot pad on the glass before adding the pan. Use your coldest shelf.


----------

